# Borski Sliders



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Iâ€™ve barely fished this pattern, but decided to tie up a bunch anyway after catching a jack crevalle on a tan one a couple of weeks ago.







Used size 4, 6, and 8 Gamakatsu SL45 bonefish hooks.

Anyhow, itâ€™s nice to have options. Iâ€™m ready to get out and have some fish mess them up.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

Nice flies, never had much luck spinning deer hair. These inspire me maybe I will give it a go . Really like the pink.


----------



## elsillo (Nov 26, 2016)

Nice flies! I recently bought a few Deer hair flies from Dan Walker.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Popperdave said:


> Nice flies, never had much luck spinning deer hair. These inspire me maybe I will give it a go . Really like the pink.


You don't have to spin the hair to tie borski sliders. In fact, the first clump you tie in you don't want to spin. You can do the same with the second clump (in front of the eyes) if you want but if you want it to land more softly, spin it. One of the great things about the borksi slider though is no matter how ugly you tie in the deer hair you can trim it to make it look good.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I got into spinning deer hair after moving to a house on a freshwater lake. Deer Hair Divers work great there so I tied them and looked into using all the deer belly and body hair I accumulated for saltwater patterns which led to the Borski sliders. I finally got some double sided razor blades off Amazon made for those old style shavers. They make trimming the hair easy. 

Deer Hair for spinning is actually pretty forgiving and not much trouble to work with. I don't use a stacker or comb or any tool other than my bobbin and fingers when it needs to be packed. There is tons of videos and information on tying Borski Sliders and divers on the web. Pick the one you like. Borski Sliders are a pretty quick tie if one isn't overly fussy about them. 

The ones I've been tying use craft fur tails, maybe a couple strands of flash, a rooster hackle wrapped forward to the dumbbells, a small clump of hair just behind the weight, not spun, and then a slightly larger clump in front of the weight and I spin that one. Whip finish. No glue anywhere. The razor is pretty key, though. 

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Took the lot of Borski Sliders plus a bunch of other flies out to the surfside surf yesterday afternoon about 2. Drove around looking for sign and/or good water. Took a while, but found some good clean water closer to Surfside than San Luis Pass. Wind and the waves were a lot less to the south, too. Itâ€™s funny how in just a few miles the conditions can really change. 

I donâ€™t really like getting out in the surf mid day, but occasionally it pays off. Yesterday was not one of those days. Did see a few sheepshead in the first gut, but it was way up on the degree of difficulty with the sand clouding the water, the moving fish and current. I canâ€™t be sure any of the fish ever actually saw any of the three different sliders I tried. I used some that were weighted with tungsten dumbbells on a long fluorocarbon leader, but itâ€™s hard to control the drift in a chaotic surf zone. There werenâ€™t just a ton of sheepshead, but a couple looked pretty stout. 

Fished the gut and bars a bit, but aside from a few very calm mullet, I saw no sign of predators or got any action. Out of the water by 4:30. Still fun messing with the sheepshead.


----------

